# 2 year old masterbating.....



## sewcool (Jan 25, 2009)

so first off i want to say IM COMPLEATLEY ok with this. my daughter age 2 is definitely curious about her vagina and is very obviously exploring it with hand and even rubbing against the car seat straps. Anyway when she is doing it in the living room I say if you want to do that please do that in your bed because it is a private thing.

my question is my husband thinks im saying its ok because he thinks it is yucky but does not say anything and leaves it up to me. and i am but how do i teach her more about it or do i just let it be innocent like it is now.

I really dont see a problem it is healthy and normal and should be explored. if she wants to do it go for it privately.

I had to edit this to add that neither i or my husband have said anything about this being bad because its not. my husband is just unconfortable about it. he would never say anything negative to her about it though


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

It was a great way for us to have the "private parts" discussion. We talked about how that was her private area, that we washed our hands before and after we touched it so we did not get dirt on/in it and how it was something to be touched when we were alone.

We did a lot of;

"hands off your naina (like the end of the word vagina) please"
"that is alone touching"
"Mama is going to go to the kitchen now so you can have privacy for touching"
"if you'd like to touch your naina please do that in your own room, it's your private space"

Just tell your husband it's normal and freaking out on her about it will give her body image issues, etc. - no man should want that for his DD.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

ITA with the PP.
It is so normal at that age. When my niece was little and doing that my SIL used to call her a pervert


----------



## sewcool (Jan 25, 2009)

thats too bad


----------



## Clairesoula (Oct 11, 2007)

I just have to say that I had a great human sexuality prof in college who talked about this. They had the talk with his ds about masturbating in private rather than the living room and one day he walked into his son's room to put away some clothes and his son was masturbating. He said that he knew he had to make some kind of positive comment so his kid would not only know that this was a private thing, but NOT BAD too. So he said, "Feels good huh?" and left it at that. Just something simple so private didn't turn into secret or shameful. I thought it was a cute story. I sometimes ask my ds if he has to potty or if he's just playing when he's exploring.


----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

Perfectly natural, and to adults who are not in the know, it is not masturbating in the true sense of the word. There is nothing sexual about it, little one's only know it feels good. It is so sad when adults are totally uneducated about the subject.


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LVale* 
Perfectly natural, and to adults who are not in the know, it is not masturbating in the true sense of the word. There is nothing sexual about it, little one's only know it feels good. It is so sad when adults are totally uneducated about the subject.

That's what I was just going to say. There's a difference between being little and exploring this strange thing on your body and masturbating. Neither is wrong, but there is a clear distinction.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

I admit - this makes me sooooo uncomfortable but I know it shouldnt its just how I was raised ( my mom said masterbation is sex with the devil and would bring demon spirits into the house... yeah... ) but when DD does this I also just say "that is a private thing you can do it in your room" but I like some of the other comments here too, I will try them. she is getting "irritated" there though...


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Super Glue Mommy* 
I admit - this makes me sooooo uncomfortable but I know it shouldnt its just how I was raised ( my mom said masterbation is sex with the devil and would bring demon spirits into the house... yeah... ) but when DD does this I also just say "that is a private thing you can do it in your room" but I like some of the other comments here too, I will try them. she is getting "irritated" there though...

I was raised this way too, that it was bad to do.

I still did it though. Although I didn't know that was what it was called, I actually didn't stop until I was about 20







I use to more do a rubbing thing against stuff animals or whatever, I didn't even know that it was call masterbating or the good feeling at the end was like an 'O'. I haven't told anybody about it except DH and now the whole of MDC.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm SO glad you posted this!!! I've been wating to for a month or so but was too scared people would judge me.

DD does this ALL the time. she experiments with different objects sticking them on her vagina. she laughs the whole time. I don't know what to do. I mean, its normal yes. But I'm scared she'll do it at like church and someone will call cps or something.

I like the line "mommy will go in the kitchen so you can have privacy for touching" she DOES do it in private a lot, like she'll stop and give me this look if I walk in on her. But lately has been doing it in front of us as well.

anyways, I'm glad I'm not alone


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm running into this issue with my son. We have been doing some potty learning and so a lot of naked time. He has recently discovered that he is retractable. So he runs around all the time playing peekaboo with his foreskin. I think its pretty cute, but sometimes I'm afraid he is going to hurt himself!







He showed me again this morning that he could do it, and I said _I_ _know! thats talented!_ and he said _no its my penuts_.


----------



## sewcool (Jan 25, 2009)

lotus i love the peanuts story. ha ha


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I'm running into this issue with my son. We have been doing some potty learning and so a lot of naked time. He has recently discovered that he is retractable. So he runs around all the time playing peekaboo with his foreskin. I think its pretty cute, but sometimes I'm afraid he is going to hurt himself!







He showed me again this morning that he could do it, and I said _I_ _know! thats talented!_ and he said _no its my penuts_.


----------

